# Trail-Cam Questions...



## HuntinTom (Oct 6, 2004)

Ms HT bought me a Stealth-Cam for my birthday.  I put it out behind the house yesterday and went to check on it this morning.  I saw a picture had been taken, so I sacrificed a roll of film to make sure I had the camera positioned right, etc.  Well, I got a great shot of two does as they popped out of the creek side-by-side on a major creek crossing (2:19 in the morning ) -- My first question, though, is:  How can I set the camera up to get pictures of any deer that might be with the first one to trigger the sensor?  It's set up to take only one picture every minute, which would let as many deer who might be following the first one to walk right on past without being photoed...  The camera has a setting where I can have it take anywhere from 1 to 9 pictures each time it's triggered, but, how fast do those pics snap?  Any suggestions from some of you seasoned game-cam folk?  Question #2 -- HOW THE HECK DO YOU SEE HOW MANY PICTURES HAVE BEEN TAKEN WITHOUT SNAPPING OFF A SHOT BY WALKING INTO THE SENSOR?


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 6, 2004)

*Stealth Cam*

Ive Had A Stealth Cam For 3 Years Now And Ive Set It Up To See How Fast It Will Take 9 Photos . It Too About 15 Seconds To Wind The Camera 9 Times. The Flash Went Off Every Time So It Most Likely Will Run Any Thing Following Off Before You Get Its Picture.it's Also A Little Noisy.i Set Mine For One Picture Every 3 Mins. It Seems To Be The Best For Deer. Look At My Post In Middle Ga Hunting Under Jasper Co. For A Photo My Camara Got Last Year.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 6, 2004)

*Thanks Bil...*

And how do you check the # of pics taken without tripping the sensor? (Right now it seems like I'd have to do like a squirrel and hang from my back legs from the tree above the camera - And I don't think my old body's that flexible any more )


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 6, 2004)

*Ck Status*

Hey I Think Your On To Something. Im Going To See If I Can Hire A Squirel To Ck Mine And Call Me On My Cell. Just Kidding , I Slowly Lean Around The Tree And Hope It Wont Take My Picture. Do It During Daylite . A Flashlight Will Set It Off Every Time.good Luck.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Tom,

I am assuming that there is no external power switch on the unit? I'm not familiar with the Stealths, but a external sw. could be added. That way you could turn the unit off without opening the case and tripping the camera.

Try setting the unit up to take more that one picture (1-9) without having film in the camera. Some cameras will do that and some won't. That would give you an idea how long the delay is between each picture.


----------

